

Show HN: GUI configuration for Xrdp – XRDPConfigurator - scarygliders
https://xrdpconfigurator.com

======
scarygliders
Author of XRDPConfigurator here.

I'm also the author of X11RDP-o-Matic, an open sourced utility to
automatically download, build, and install Xrdp and the X11rdp X server back-
end; [http://scarygliders.net/x11rdp-o-matic-
information/](http://scarygliders.net/x11rdp-o-matic-information/)

XRDPConfigurator itself is available to try out - versions currently available
for Ubuntu 14 (.04 & .10) 32 & 64bit, and Debian 7/Wheezy 32 & 64 bit. I'm in
the process of producing packages for additional distributions - the
difficulty being making sure the python libraries the application uses are
available in the target distribution.

The program was written entirely in Python, compiled to C via Cython, and
subsequently compiled to object code dynamically linked to the python
libraries.

I am however considering treating the Python version as being "the application
was prototyped in Python" and re-writing it in C++, as that would help to
solve dependencies on PySide and other python libraries - that might not be
viable on my part due to not having done C++ for a long time. We'll see how
that goes.

The xrdpconfigurator.com site itself is still a WIP. I'm busy making more
content.

The application took me roughly 8 months to develop from scratch - a lot of
that was due to Xrdp having lots of new features added to it in that time,
which I just had to implement - the big one being the xrdp login window was
made a lot more customizable.

The biggest challenge is time, and prioritising what gets done first - I'm a
massive team of one who's doing _everything_ from setting up the web site
(itself using django and weaving together djangocms, zinnia-blog, and oscar
for the licensing shop back-end), running and maintaining the web and email
servers, developing the product, producing the distribution packages, creating
the site content, attempting to tell people about it (marketing ;) ) and
probably lots of other stuff I've forgotten to mention :)

------
dailen
omg i need this so bad haha, thanks!

